# Dissonance



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Can you give examples of times when dissonance is appropriate and/or effective? One example is the beginning of the 3rd movement of Shostakovich's 7th Symphony.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dissonance is a matter of degree, you will find it in all works of music. Indeed it is one of the necessities of tonality.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Would probably be more challenging to list effective pieces without dissonance.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Would probably be more challenging to list effective pieces without dissonance.


I agree, though I think the OP was referring more to pieces where sharp dissonance is essential to the basic idea. I'll add _Tristan und Isolde_ and the fourth movement from Tchaikovsky's sixth symphony to the OP's list.


----------

